# Urgently required! English speaking PS3 owners with Call Of Duty and a headset!



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Needed for improbably long Zombie sessions! PM me if interested!


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Bigjimbo said:


> Needed for improbably long Zombie sessions! PM me if interested!


lol, wish I could join ya. Im anti PS and loyal to Xbox... However, if you do have a second controller, then maybe we can talk! I provide booze, you provide the gaming!  

That reminds me, I never canceled my Live account... meh, still getting charged monthly fee!


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Nightshadow said:


> lol, wish I could join ya. Im anti PS and loyal to Xbox... However, if you do have a second controller, then maybe we can talk! I provide booze, you provide the gaming!
> 
> That reminds me, I never canceled my Live account... meh, still getting charged monthly fee!


A cosy night in with some booze and a ps3? People will start talking about us again mate!


----------



## zoglug (Oct 22, 2010)

Ive recently got the internet installed!!! You talking black ops? if so ive picked it up.....not played it yet so no guarentee ill b any good!!!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Nightshadow said:


> lol, wish I could join ya. Im anti PS and loyal to Xbox... However, if you do have a second controller, then maybe we can talk! I provide booze, you provide the gaming!
> 
> That reminds me, I never canceled my Live account... meh, still getting charged monthly fee!



If you had an Xbox and internet you could have still used it here.


----------



## dollydoodah (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi guys
My name is Dolly and I'm a PS3 COD widow  My husband and I will hopefully be moving out to Dubai later this year if he gets the job and I know this is something he will miss. He'll more be more than happy to make friends and join others for games at home, but I wanted to ask if he can still play online assuming we get the fastest broadband package? Does that still work out there? Thanks for your input and loving the forum.


----------



## zoglug (Oct 22, 2010)

hey there! Works fine for me, i was playing my cousin back in the UK the other day with not a single problem.


----------



## dollydoodah (Dec 6, 2010)

zoglug said:


> hey there! Works fine for me, i was playing my cousin back in the UK the other day with not a single problem.


Thanks, wasn't sure if it was ok or what server he'd be on. He'll be happy to know he can still shoot all of his mates in the uk .


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

zoglug said:


> hey there! Works fine for me, i was playing my cousin back in the UK the other day with not a single problem.


Whats your psn Andy?


----------

